# Divorce Proceedings In Dubai for Pakistani



## qzalby

Hi 

I would like to get an advice on what is the best procedure to take about getting divorce in Dubai. me and my wife are both pakistani muslim married in pakistan. she is not having a visa at the moment as i didnt renewed her visa as i am on the process of divorcing her. we are separated for a year now but she is still in Dubai. She did not agree to have a divorce as she wants a visa. our case is hopeless to be together again. i am having a visa in ajman and would to know if this divorce can be done in Dubai courts even if we were married in Pakistan under Islamic law. can anyone guide me to whom should i get a legal advice with this matter.


----------



## saqlain haider

Hi,Me and my wife holding Pakistani nationality and we got married in pakistan and after that we attested our marriage certificates from foreign affair and ministry to withdraw a sponsor visa for my wife. She is a dangerous and characterless lady having relations with other men. Last month she kicked me out from home by blackmailing me that her family will do firing on my parents/family in pakistan and also her brother called my father and warn him to kill him if ill not go from their sister. I requested and beg that ill not leave but i have to do that cause she make me afraid, i was scared. She also demanded me to give her divorce and she will not ask me any money or jewellery that she put in marriage certificate at the time of Nikah. I am a poor man having 3 sisters who are studying and i have to make all arrangements of their marriage also i have old and sick Mother and Father. I cannot pay any money as i have already spent too much on her before and after marriage. she demand Divorce at the time when she kicked me out and now she is avoiding and saying that she did not asked me any divorce and blaming me that i am forcing her for divorce.
Please i need a legal advice as can we process divorce here in Dubai or it should be from pakistan where we get married as i want to do this processing in pakistan.


----------



## nonoa

You CAN get divorced here but there will be limitations. The laws of SHARIA might apply and these might not match your expectations. You also have to check if this is accepted in Pakistan.

*I suggest you contact your local Embassy for guidance*


----------

